# Amazon Handmade



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone going to sell stuff on Amazon Handmade once the site gets up and running? I applied and got accepted to sell on it, curious to see how it is. Anyone that hasn't heard about it, it's going to be like Etsy except it's amazon, so assume a ton more traffic. One thing that sucks is they take 12% commission but don't charge a posting fee and the postings don't expire. You also have to get accepted to sell on there unlike etsy, to crack down on people selling chinese junk I guess.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up I will give it a try,I have so many of my little dovetailed box sitting around the house now.I can't even swing the cat around by its tail without hitting one.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

They rejected my application to sell handmade Windows 10 CDs.

Kidding. I hadn't heard of it until now. Sounds interesting.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

Despite the fact that I don't like the way Amazon treats its people….The kind of exposure woodworking could get by selling in a marketplace with so much traffic can only help grow woodworking. I'm all for it.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I hadn't heard about it until I was at a show a couple weeks ago and another woodworker told me about it. Took a week or so until I heard back from them saying I got accepted. Of course I have no idea how it's going to look and all that but def worth a shot, Christmas could bring in some good business.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Right, cause Amazon clearly has a thing against selling things from china…


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well obviously this isn't going to be their main site, so there's different requirements obviously….


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Amazon has an interest in selling all things whether from China, USA, India or Mars. They just want to make a buck or two off of each sale. I think that their are smart in providing an alternative to ETSY. Lots of people want hand made and where else to go but the largest store online. We get to leverage their size and they leverage our dollars.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I too have been "invited/accepted" to sell on Amazon.

I think it is a good opportunity for more exposure, as Etsy with their changes to the categories section has been most unkind to woodworkers.

It certainly cant hurt to explore the options.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I've been selling on Amazon for a few years, but have heard nothing of this. It would be nice if there were some hints of where one goes to apply.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

> . It would be nice if there were some hints of where one goes to apply.


HINT

http://services.amazon.com/handmade/handmade.htm


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

{This is the text from the Amazon site}

Who's in?

What does handmade mean?
All products available in your Handmade at Amazon store must be made entirely by hand, hand-altered, or hand assembled (not from a kit). Products must be handmade by you (the artisan), by one of your employees (if your company has 20 or fewer employees), or a member of your collective with less than 100 people. Mass-produced products or products handmade by a different artisan are not eligible to sell in Handmade.

What categories are available in Handmade at Amazon?
Right now, Handmade at Amazon is open to artisans who make Jewelry, Home products (Art, Baby Bedding, Bath, Bedding, Furniture, Home Décor, Kitchen & Dining, Lighting, Patio, Lawn & Garden, Storage & Organization), Party Supplies and Stationery. If your products don't fit into those categories, don't worry - we are working to open up more categories in the upcoming months. Sign up to be the first to know.

What if I already sell online?
No problem! You can list your products with Handmade at Amazon too! If you already sell with Amazon, you can add Handmade to your account if you have an invitation. Learn more.

Get Noticed

How will customers discover handmade products?
Handmade at Amazon is a separate category on Amazon so your products will appear alongside other handmade items for customers to browse, discover, and shop.

How can I tell customers about my products and store?
After you register with Handmade at Amazon, you will create your Artisan Profile page. Be creative! Here you can tell customers all about what inspires your craft and share your story and process through your own words and images.

How can I promote my products on Amazon?
That's easy! As an artisan on Amazon, you'll have access to our Sponsored Products advertising program and you'll have the ability to run promotions - all from Seller Central. Learn more.

Ready, Set, Ship

Do I need to have UPCs for my products?
UPCs are not required, but you can add your own SKU or bar code to each product to help you track your orders.

Do I need to have professional photos of my products?
Although it is not required to have professional product photos, we recommend that your main product images are shot on a non-distracting background to clearly show the product.

Can my products be part of Amazon Prime?
You can choose to include your products without customizations in our Fulfillment by Amazon program which makes them eligible for Prime shipping. Learn more.

How quickly do I need to ship my products after they are ordered?
Customers want to receive your products as quickly as possible. You can set your own production time (up to 30 days) for each product you make. This lets customers know when to expect their order, so it's important that it's accurate.


----------

